# Bob Sikes fishing



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Is anyone catching anything out at Sikes lately? Should be about time for the spanish to be showing up. I went a couple of weeks ago and saw a few but not enough to really fool with. I didn't see any bait in the water either.So is anyone catching alot of spanish out there now and is the bait showed up?


----------



## BayStealth (May 25, 2008)

Haven't been in a few days but caught some shheps last time.


----------



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

some folks are pullin spanish on a red/chrome gotcha 

and pinfish/cut mullet for reds

last two times out there its been pretty slow


----------

